# Surprise!!



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Congratulations! She looks very curious about her new surroundings. Hope you guys have lots and lots of fun together.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

awww yay!!! did u guys know each other before getting on this forum?


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

oh my gosh! Congratulatuions. I am jealous! She is SO pretty!!! I've loved her from the first pictures I saw of her lol. Sounds like she is happy in her new environment, so that is great! I bet you will have a lot of fun with her. 

Congrats again


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Northern Mama, she is sooo good about being in a new home. I've never seen a horse so calm about coming to a new place ever. I went out to see her about two hours after we had been home and she was just eating her hay calm as ever. I'm sooo in love. Me and my hubby are fighting over whose horse she is right now....but I WILL win! 

Gem, nope we didn't we met on HF.  

Rustic, she is a stunner. I don't think I've ever owned such a good looking horse. I think she is even better looking them my QH, which I love dearly. But I love her draftie look!  I will be having tons of fun with her, we already did. We were playing catch with our cookies. I make homemade cookies from Hoffmans minerals, oats and honey and I was chucking them in the snow and she was running to get them...she is far to sweet. 

Sorry about such a long post, I'm soo in love with her. I've always wanted a draft horse since I was a little girl reading Billy and Blaze books!


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

congrats, shes a looker for sure.ENJOY your hubbys new horse heheh(had to)LOL.Dont woman always win?
I love the pic where the sky is in front of her(close up 2nd pic)


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

HAHA you are funny! NOT! LOL JK!!

Yes MY horse does look pretty fantastic in that picture! 

All kidding aside, I LOVE that picture!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

congrats and great pics!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, you're so lucky, FGR!  She is beautiful!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Northern Mama, she is sooo good about being in a new home. I've never seen a horse so calm about coming to a new place ever. I went out to see her about two hours after we had been home and she was just eating her hay calm as ever. I'm sooo in love. Me and my hubby are fighting over whose horse she is right now....but I WILL win!
> 
> Gem, nope we didn't we met on HF.
> 
> ...


Makes me smile. Thank you for such a great response. It sure sounds like her character. I'm sure she's already coming at the gate when she sees you? That's my baby girl for you. Glad you are already seeing her true colors


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Free, Thanks Pop!!

M2G, I'm glad that I can ease your mind a bit! She is doing great today! She has her head stuck in a round bale and is loving it. 

She hasn't come to the gate yet because she is too busy eating, I'm sure she will once she has decided that she has had her fill.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Thanks Free, Thanks Pop!!
> 
> M2G, I'm glad that I can ease your mind a bit! She is doing great today! She has her head stuck in a round bale and is loving it.
> 
> She hasn't come to the gate yet because she is too busy eating, I'm sure she will once she has decided that she has had her fill.


:lol: she sure sounds concerned :lol: I would never doubt your caring for your beautiful horses


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh my gosh that's sooo cool!!! I was so sad when M2G said she was selling Calypso and now she's back and part of the horse forum family again. FGR I'm sure you're so excited to have such a georgous girl on your farm!

We NEED more PICTURES!!!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

M2G she is VERY concerned! LOL We are going to have to start going for walks together to work off our butts...goodness knows I need it and I'm sure it know time she will too! 

Yep Mud Pony and she is here to stay!  I will add some more picture tomorrow! I took pictures of half the horses today, tomorrow I will take pictures of the other half and post them!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Eeek she looks great!! Congrats again!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks!! She does look great! I still can't believe that she is only a baby!!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh, now I get it! I read these posts backwards. Now I understand. She is gorgeous! Congratulations on her. If she's anything like my guy, you'll never regret your purchase


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks!! I don't think that I will regret it, unless she turns into a evil bronc!! LOL Put I highly doubt that!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase!!!! I was just looking at M2G horse page and was like "what happened to her other horse???" lol 

She is a nice looking girl thats for sure!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL Yep she is here now! 

Thanks!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Congrats to you both really-to Fehr for getting such a beautiful new addition to the herd and to M2G for finding a great home for her filly! I'm so glad we'll still get to see pictures and get updates on Calypso.


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, congrats, she looks lovely!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Congratulations Tiffany! Its always so nice when you know the person you are buying from and selling to. Its good M2G will be able to keep track of her progress. 
Remind me, is she a Canadian draft or what breed is she? I'm too lazy to look it up and my memory is shot :wink:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow she is a big girl!!
Her head looks the same size that Neeta's did! lol
Congrats on your new "pony"!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

missy06 said:


> Oh my gosh! Congrats to you both really-to Fehr for getting such a beautiful new addition to the herd and to M2G for finding a great home for her filly! I'm so glad we'll still get to see pictures and get updates on Calypso.


I was very fortunate on this one, very. I couldn't have found a better home for her. Fehr is the best mom I could have ever come up with


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Vida she is a Clyde/QH/Perchron...

Steff she is VERY big. Her head is bigger than Neeta's was, much bigger! I'm still not used to her size yet! LOL 

Thanks so much M2G!! That means alot!


----------



## hillybillyinlover (Nov 12, 2008)

awwww....She is so cute,better hide her or i will come and take her.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No way she is mine all mine. Me and my hubby are still fighting over her!!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

aww! thats awesome! congrats!

good luck with her!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Salty! I'm sure it will all go well. She is doing really well already!!


----------

